# Dan Brown = Formulaic writer? ***POSSIBLE SPOILERS***



## Kreth (Jul 18, 2006)

So, I'm just about done with Angels & Demons, and I read The DaVinci Code a while back. While both were/are interesting reads, the plots were very similar, examples below. Admittedly, I have not read any of Brown's other books.
So, here are the major similarities I noted:

Langdon is assisted by a woman (Sophie/Vittoria) whose father was killed by the antagonist at the beginning of the book
The antagonist (Silas/The Hassassin) receives orders from an anonymous mentor (The Teacher [Leigh Teabing])/(Janus [Max Kohler]) who turns out to be an ally from earlier in the book
Langdon deciphers clues that the best minds have not been able to figure out for centuries, to follow the trail of an ancient secret society.
And just for fun, who would win: Silas or The Hassassin?


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Jul 18, 2006)

I've read those two and Deception Point (published prior to A&D and TDC).  Brown is decidedly formulaic.  I found his last two novels to be very similar in plot and characterization.  DP was a little easy to figure out as his style wasn't as developed at that point.

Reading them sequentially causes me to eagarly anticipate his next novel, Kryptos.  If he continues to refine his writing as he has, it should be a killer read.

Edit: And, I like Silas in that fight.  I rather felt he was more, I dunno...determined and much less sane.


----------



## Kreth (Jul 18, 2006)

OnlyAnEgg said:
			
		

> Edit: And, I like Silas in that fight. I rather felt he was more, I dunno...determined and much less sane.


Keep in mind that the Hassassin had half a toe blown off, and was only concerned enough to stuff a rag in his boot to stop the bleeding while he played with Vittoria. From Brown's descriptions, he just sounds like a much more physically powerful man. Silas seemed to prefer guns, and the Hassassin liked to get his hands dirty.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Jul 18, 2006)

Hmmm...you're point is taken; however, in the comparison between the two books, they are (in terms of formula) the same character.  Having said that, I like Silas better in the fight cause I met him first, I guess


----------



## evenflow1121 (Jul 18, 2006)

The Hassassin seemed a more efficient killer in my opinon.  I liked Angels and Demons better, the ending to the Da Vinci Code was crappy I thought.


----------



## punisher73 (Jul 18, 2006)

I don't think it is just Dan Brown.  I've noticed alot of writers that use the same character have the same plot outline.  Clive Cussler (dirk pitt adventures) comes to mind right off the bat.

Still love the books though


----------



## Kreth (Jul 19, 2006)

OK, I finished up Angels and Demons last night. I have to say that I didn't see the camerlengo connection coming.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Jul 19, 2006)

Kreth said:
			
		

> OK, I finished up Angels and Demons last night. I have to say that I didn't see the camerlengo connection coming.


Agreed!  The chamberlain's part was very well hidden.


----------



## TonyMac (Jul 19, 2006)

Saw Dan Brown in an interview about the Da Vinci code and to my mind he seemed incapable of completing an intelligent sentence.


----------



## Odin (Jul 19, 2006)

I read half of deception point and then left the book on the bus one morning..dman wasnt very good though.

I hear digital fortress is okay.


----------

